# Deep Fried Duck Breast?



## Greezy (Sep 23, 2007)

Has any one ever deep fried duck Breast? We usually wrap the breasts in bacon & grill them, but the grill flares up so bad that they seem to burn on the outside before there done on the inside (we even tried tin foil). Any recipes for deep frying?


----------



## Thomas Dow (Aug 11, 2007)

I've eaten deep fried ducks alot. We usually cook come up along with fish when the boys come over for parties. We use beer batter. I like to add my own seasoning to the batter just to kick up the flavor a bit. Usually slice the breast into bite size pieces. I like to dip them in sweet and sour sauce. Good eatin'


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

Ducks are awesome deep-fried (cubed)...I always use a tempura batter though because it soaks up much less grease....Don't overcook 'em though. Sounds like you're grill is just too hot...try a spray bottle with apple juice, or chicken broth and spray the exterior of your breasts when cooking with bacon, or use Prosciutto instead...it is much less fatty, is thinner cut, and has much less fat to burn, but all the great flavor when grilled.


----------



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

I personally chop all my goose and duck breasts into chislic before i freeze them then i deep fat fry them in a big turkey cooker in peanut oil. I only put like pepper and the main stuff no before it turns out great tasting...no game taste to any of them they taste great.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Using the same coating that we use for fish, teal breast halves can't get any better! Good eating, Burl


----------

